

Microsoft confirms self-publishing for Xbox One - NVSGamer
http://www.joystiq.com/2013/07/24/microsoft-confirms-self-publishing-for-xbox-one/?a_dgi=aolshare_twitter

======
pawn
This right here was my main complaint with Xbox One. Very glad they turned
around on this.

